# Here’s What Fits in a Model Y



## John

Essentially a full storage cart stacked almost six feet high. Boxes are wide, too.

Did not use frunk, and only put one small item on passenger seat.


----------



## orekart

Very helpful to see Model Y cargo capability, thanks for sharing.

The Model 3 can fit a stack of Durock cement board (3ft by 5ft) although it doesn't quite rest flat unless the rear seat cushions are removed. also that trunk passthrough height is limited to about 14in. Carting long items is possible as I was able to get a few 10ft lengths of superstrut diagonally resting on the dash up to the front windshield. Also to have plywood hanging over the bumper but theres no sensible tie-downs for the materials or to keep the trunk lid down.

How's the Model Y for you with these dimensional items, what measurements are the bottleneck areas?


----------



## John

orekart said:


> Very helpful to see Model Y cargo capability, thanks for sharing.
> 
> The Model 3 can fit a stack of Durock cement board (3ft by 5ft) although it doesn't quite rest flat unless the rear seat cushions are removed. also that trunk passthrough height is limited to about 14in. Carting long items is possible as I was able to get a few 10ft lengths of superstrut diagonally resting on the dash up to the front windshield. Also to have plywood hanging over the bumper but theres no sensible tie-downs for the materials or to keep the trunk lid down.
> 
> How's the Model Y for you with these dimensional items, what measurements are the bottleneck areas?


I have an early Model 3 with fold flat seats. I'd love to swap with someone who has the later fluffier ones...


----------

